
Arm’s New Cortex-M55 Breathes Helium - rbanffy
https://fuse.wikichip.org/news/3319/arms-new-cortex-m55-breathes-helium/
======
qplex
Clickbait title.

Advice to change it to reflect that Helium is just a marketing term for some
new instruction set they have .

